# Tarmac Drives



## gazport (May 8, 2011)

hi i live around malaga has any one had a tacmac drive laid if so what was e
the results


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gazport said:


> hi i live around malaga has any one had a tacmac drive laid if so what was e
> the results


I've not seen any that seem to cope too well with the weather conditions here - the heavy rain and floods in the winter, the heat in the summer. We had one in one of our houses, it was only three years old, but potholes and broken up in a lot of places and quite shabby looking. It seems the most popular surface around here is pressed concrete

Jo xxx


----------



## gazport (May 8, 2011)

thanks ofr the reply i am having one laid so far it taken 4 months and looks bad all ,i am trying to find a good company


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

I had a 200 metre tarmac driveway and fairly large area in front of my garage laid about seven years ago. It had a foundation of about 30cm of well-impacted river sand and was laid with a proper Barber Green asphalt paver and road rollers etc. The job was done by a professional road building crew from Granada who had been in the area resurfacing nearby lanes and took about five hours.

The total cost was about five thousand euros but it looks as good today as when it was first done with no bumps, cracks or weeds growing through which is what usually happens to asphalted driveways done on the cheap.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

The rule in England when the "boys from the blackstuff" rang the bell was: _It has to_ _be 3 inches of hot rolled_ ...... Like Beachy says, it needs a Barber Green for that and the substrate is even more important if it's on a new formation. Generally, you get what you pay for, even in Spain!









The end of our drive last year!


----------

